# Tiny Angel needs our help



## Summergirl73

I was looking through Petfinder (yes I have been doing this a lot lately lol) and I ran across this baby. Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Ravenna, OH | BABY . She is a special needs little one in need of the right perfect Maltese Mommy. There is no adoption fee, just need the right forever home. 

I'm so tempted to reach out to her, but my husband is still heavily grieving the very recent loss of our Lucky boy, so I know the timing is just wrong for him. I would love to adopt or foster right now (we've always been a 2 baby household), but I just don't think he's up for it yet  . 

Anyway, if you know of someone who can love this little one, please contact them asap. ♥


----------



## Furbabies mom

I saw her on Petfinder also, because her future is uncertain, my hubby said No. It's too hard, plus he thinks our three would be too rough . I really, really hope someone with a quiet loving home gets her and that she does live a long long life!!!


----------



## michellerobison

Wow if we didn't have five,I'd take her even if she wouldn't have much time. I'd still want to make the time she has left as wonderful as I could. I sure hope someone takes her. 

I hope the puppymill she came from got shut down!


----------



## edelweiss

Oh I hope someone reads this & their heart is just waiting to take her home! Even a short life in the right hands is better than what she knows. 
'Keeping you in my prayers little girl. Kisses.


----------



## Summergirl73

Here's a link to the direct page for this puppy and her family: Maltese


----------



## LuvMyBoys

I hope someone is able to take this baby. I just sent out an email with the information to see if anyone knows anyone...


----------



## Summergirl73

Thanks for checking out the page yall. She really is a beautiful baby isn't she? Such a little gift from God who sadly was born into a horrible situation. BTW, I did talk with my husband about fostering or adopting, and his heart is not ready. I think he really wants us to be a 1 fluff home too. Not sure how I feel about all of that right now. I can see where he is coming from though, because I do have several health challenges, and that can be consuming at times. For now, we will do what we can with helping donating money and gifts to bless these sweet babies who need our support. ♥


----------



## Sylie

She is so pretty! And they say she is playful. I so hope she finds her home with love.


----------



## *Missy*

Oh wow I hope someone truly special gives her the love she deserves poor baby  I hope the people who did this get what they deserve...I believe eventually they will. Who would do that to a little baby


----------



## RudyRoo

Oh my goodness! She is so beautiful. I hope she finds her furever family, and is spoiled like she deserves.


----------



## reanut1379

Little Baby is going to need a very special home to care for her. I hope she finds one soon :heart:


----------



## Noah

I would love to give this baby a home. I adopted a Greyhound with cancer and he didn't have long, but I cherished the time I spent with him. It looks like I am about 7 hours from the location, do you think this little pup would be able to make the trip? I am thinking about putting in an application, but I am worried I am too far away.


----------



## Madison's Mom

Mary, that would be marvelous. I've worried about this baby all day. It wouldn't hurt to put in an application and let them tell you what they think about the travel time.


----------



## LuvMyBoys

Noah said:


> I would love to give this baby a home. I adopted a Greyhound with cancer and he didn't have long, but I cherished the time I spent with him. It looks like I am about 7 hours from the location, do you think this little pup would be able to make the trip? I am thinking about putting in an application, but I am worried I am too far away.


Oh if you are serious, please do put in an application and see what they say about the travel. It would be great if someone on this forum got her and kept us all up to date. I have been thinking about her all day.


----------



## Furbabies mom

Good luck, I hope that they will allow you to adopt her, if the trip is alright for her. It takes a special to do this not knowing that sweet babie's future. You definitely have my respect.


----------



## zooeysmom

Oh, Mary, that would be so wonderful! I hope you do get an app in. You are such an angel yourself to consider helping this precious baby


----------



## Noah

Well, I sent an email and an application. We'll see what they say. I only have one dog right now and he's very calm, but I am sure I am not the ideal choice, being so far away.


----------



## Furbabies mom

Noah said:


> Well, I sent an email and an application. We'll see what they say. I only have one dog right now and he's very calm, but I am sure I am not the ideal choice, being so far away.


If it's meant to be it will be. Hoping all goes well! She is so precious!!!


----------



## Summergirl73

Oh Mary, you brought tears to my eyes! What a wonderful heart you have. I'll lift up a prayer for you. If there is anything that I can do to help, please do not hesitate for a moment to let me know. ♥


----------



## Snowbody

Oh - this broke my heart. Mary - I'm praying that you might be able to get her. You've got experience with a Maltese and I know if you got her you would love her so much and I'm not ruling out miracles -- maybe she can grow and thrive on the right diet for her liver. They don't even know if she has a shunt. You know that SM is a fount of info on it and many here can help you through it. And if what she has is life threatening at least she will finally have known what love and life is like. Hoping you can convince them. Do you think you should call?


----------



## Summergirl73

Susan, calling is an excellent idea. I sent an email this a.m. of inquiry, and have not heard anything...granted it has been less than 24 hours . Mary, be sure to tell them you've got virtually an entire SM network supporting you in this Angel mission. This baby will have more love and Aunties than it will know what to do with. ♥


----------



## Noah

Snowbody said:


> Oh - this broke my heart. Mary - I'm praying that you might be able to get her. You've got experience with a Maltese and I know if you got her you would love her so much and I'm not ruling out miracles -- maybe she can grow and thrive on the right diet for her liver. They don't even know if she has a shunt. You know that SM is a fount of info on it and many here can help you through it. And if what she has is life threatening at least she will finally have known what love and life is like. Hoping you can convince them. Do you think you should call?


When I went to their website , I didn't see a phone number and it looks like they don't want calls, because it says to email them with any questions. I sent them my phone and email address, so hopefully they call me!


----------



## Noah

Summergirl73 said:


> Susan, calling is an excellent idea. I sent an email this a.m. of inquiry, and have not heard anything...granted it has been less than 24 hours . Mary, be sure to tell them you've got virtually an entire SM network supporting you in this Angel mission. This baby will have more love and Aunties than it will know what to do with. ♥


Oh I will, thank you so much!


----------



## LexiMom

I have been thinking about this baby all day - I actually considered putting in an application but I know I can not give her 100% what she needs. I so hope someone here can help this baby out - she will have so much love from everyone here on SM....


----------



## SammieMom

Oh I am crying reading this thread. Who would treat a baby puppy like that. Oh I pray Mary can adopt her. Too many lost little ones in this world.


----------



## lynda

This is very sad. I do hope Mary is able to get this precious little girl. She is absolutely adorable and in such need of a pair of loving arms and a warm bed to call her own. I would love to see her thrive in Mary's home.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy

Noah said:


> Oh I will, thank you so much!


I have also been thinking about this little one all day. I also hope you are able to adopt this little one! I will keep you and Baby in my prayers.


----------



## michellerobison

I read up on the page and saw info on her mother too. HEr info is on FB too. I hope Mary can get this little angel. I've taken home many a senior who ddin't have much time, it's sad when they go but you know it's a possibility and it makes it a little easier knowing you made their time wonderful.

Last one I took that was supposed to live only a short time, really bad CHF, she lived 12 years... You never know...

What I'm sure of is that "Baby" will have a wonderful life with Mary, no matter how long it may be, and we'll all be here.


----------



## reanut1379

Mary, I sure hope it works out for you. Please keep us updated. I've been so worried about this little girl.


----------



## Noah

I haven't heard from the rescue  . They posted a note on the website today that they have received numerous applications for Baby. The note says this: "I have received numerous applications for Baby but people are not seeming to understand that this pup is in need of comfort care and love only for the time she has left. "

Their application was really short and so I don't know what this means. I wrote that I had adopted a Greyhound with cancer and that he was only with me a short time, but that I cherished the time we had together. 

Did anyone send an inquiry and get a response back?


----------



## michellerobison

Noah said:


> I haven't heard from the rescue  . They posted a note on the website today that they have received numerous applications for Baby. The note says this: "I have received numerous applications for Baby but people are not seeming to understand that this pup is in need of comfort care and love only for the time she has left. "
> 
> Their application was really short and so I don't know what this means. I wrote that I had adopted a Greyhound with cancer and that he was only with me a short time, but that I cherished the time we had together.
> 
> Did anyone send an inquiry and get a response back?


 
They must know she has serious health issues ad only has a short time left... for certain....
Maybe people who haven't dealt with this before think there is hope...

I took in a kitten that was abandonned,it only had a very short time and lived a week. I knew that taking him so I tried to make it was wonderful as I could.

I took in a German Shepherd who they thought only had a short time and she lived 12 years... I got really lucky. She had CHF, really bad,but we went through that w/ a cocker he lived 4 years...All you can do is treat them and comfort them and not expect a cure...palliative care...


I think you letting them know about your Geyhound wil help you. Sounds liek you truly know and understand the situation...

I hope you can get Baby. Reminds me of Snowball,the tiny pup in PA that had the open fontonelle (sp?) she passed right before she was suppoed to go to a nurse who'd taken in other ill fluffs...


----------



## Snowbody

Mary - sorry they haven't gotten back to you. Praying that they do and for this little angel. :wub: Mary maybe send another e-mail addressing what they said and saying that you know this isn't a normal pup and her time may well be short but she should be loved and comforted and you are prepared to do that.


----------



## Summergirl73

Hi, sorry I'm just now getting back to this post. A day at the Dentist....ouch! Yeah me ~ not! 

Anyway, I have not heard anything back about Baby yet either. I'm really hoping they are just swamped with emails and will respond to Mary asap. Lifting up a prayer for this little one. ♥


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy

Any updates? Can't stop thinking about this poor little one.


----------



## RudyRoo

I just read the whole story on the maltese family page! 

Rudy's story is very similar to Baby's. My Rudy was also a special needs puppy. He weighed only 1.3 lb and they thought he had a liver shunt but couldn't test for it because of his size. He almost died several times in the care of his foster mom. She had to syringe feed him every few hours. I applied for adoption knowing all of that anyway. It was the best decision I ever made. Rudy's health just turned around one day and he started growing! He got to the 2 lb mark, which meant they could test him. He was negative for the shunt and didn't stop growing for the next 8 months! He is now over 6 lbs, healthy, happy, and perfect. 

I hope this will be how Baby's story goes as well, and I hope that it is with you Mary!


----------



## Snowbody

Leigh - I pray that this little one will have the same story. I wish that someone would hear from them.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy

I just read this update on their website

"UPDATE 3/8: I'm afraid it does not look good for Baby. She has rapidly taken a turn for the worse. She is now down to 
1.5 lbs and is hypoglycemic. These are symptoms of a liver shunt so I think my hopes that she did not have a liver shunt 
have been dashed. I am trying to save her but I am no longer optimistic for her outcome. I want to thank everyone for their 
prayers and well wishes for little Baby and also for all of the applications that I have received for her. Please continue to 
pray for this tiny baby."


----------



## LoveMyFurbabies!

I've been reading these posts and considered filing an application myself since I'm less than 2 hours away. The rescue just updated Baby's page with a Hold, and the following information:

_"__I'm afraid it does not look good for Baby. She has rapidly taken a turn for the worse. She is now down to 1.5 lbs and is hypoglycemic. These are symptoms of a liver shunt so I think my hopes that she did not have a liver shunt have been dashed. I am trying to save her but I am no longer optimistic for her outcome. I want to thank everyone for their prayers and well wishes for little Baby and also for all of the applications that I have received for her. Please continue to pray for this tiny baby."_ Maltese

So heartbreaking. We all need to keep praying for this little girl.


----------



## Noah

It's so sad and I am heartbroken. I am sending white light to Baby.


----------



## Snowbody

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> I just read this update on their website
> 
> "UPDATE 3/8: I'm afraid it does not look good for Baby. She has rapidly taken a turn for the worse. She is now down to
> 1.5 lbs and is hypoglycemic. These are symptoms of a liver shunt so I think my hopes that she did not have a liver shunt
> have been dashed. I am trying to save her but I am no longer optimistic for her outcome. I want to thank everyone for their
> prayers and well wishes for little Baby and also for all of the applications that I have received for her. Please continue to
> pray for this tiny baby."





LoveMyFurbabies! said:


> I've been reading these posts and considered filing an application myself since I'm less than 2 hours away. The rescue just updated Baby's page with a Hold, and the following information:
> 
> _"__I'm afraid it does not look good for Baby. She has rapidly taken a turn for the worse. She is now down to 1.5 lbs and is hypoglycemic. These are symptoms of a liver shunt so I think my hopes that she did not have a liver shunt have been dashed. I am trying to save her but I am no longer optimistic for her outcome. I want to thank everyone for their prayers and well wishes for little Baby and also for all of the applications that I have received for her. Please continue to pray for this tiny baby."_ Maltese
> 
> So heartbreaking. We all need to keep praying for this little girl.


It looks like you were both posting at the same time. So very sad. I'm still praying that somehow she'll turn around but she really needs to be in a serious veterinary hospital IMO.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy

Snowbody said:


> It looks like you were both posting at the same time. So very sad. I'm still praying that somehow she'll turn around but she really needs to be in a serious veterinary hospital IMO.


I agree and this is one of the reason, I can't stop thinking about this little one. I don't think they have the necessary resources she needs. I feel like there has to be something that could be done.


----------



## mom of 2 fluffs

*Baby*

I don't know if this suggestion is an option or not, but can Baby be taken to an ER vet for constant monitoring & fluids. That way her glucose can be managed & with all our prayers we can get her past this hurdle in her life. I know they are saying her life might be short, even so, the ER vet would give her a fighting chance. Storming Heaven with pray for this little one.


----------



## Noah

The whole situation saddens me and what the rescue posted on the site makes me think they didn't have the resources for Baby from the beginning, which is why I hoped I could get her. 

Maybe there are things they did that I am unaware of, but liver shunts can often be diagnosed by MRI or ultrasound. They don't need to do the fasting test. Also, they said there is nothing that can be done if the diagnosis was made, which I don't think is true either. Sometimes, they can be controlled by diet and holistic/TCM means.

I am not judging, because obviously I don't know the whole story, but I think typically rescues don't have the money needed. I am sure they are doing what they can. My heart just breaks for that little pup. I hope she is getting what she needs.


----------



## mom of 2 fluffs

*Tiny Angel Baby*

Can we offer to pick up Baby & take her to the vet ourselves? We could call the vet's office then & all donate to her care. I am knew to all of this, but will help in anyway to save this little one. I really haven't introduced myself since joining SM. My precious son 12 yr old son passed away in 2009. He had special needs & wore a feeding pump for his nutrition. I firmly believe with love & support (what the world defines as handicapped) can be overcame & bless those around. Sorry for going on & on. I will step off my soapbox now.:innocent:


----------



## edelweiss

mom of 2 fluffs said:


> Can we offer to pick up Baby & take her to the vet ourselves? We could call the vet's office then & all donate to her care. I am knew to all of this, but will help in anyway to save this little one. I really haven't introduced myself since joining SM. My precious son 12 yr old son passed away in 2009. He had special needs & wore a feeding pump for his nutrition. I firmly believe with love & support (what the world defines as handicapped) can be overcame & bless those around. Sorry for going on & on. I will step off my soapbox now.:innocent:


:Welcome 4:
You have EVERY right to stay on that soap-box, and the rest of us will just stand beside you. 
I reposted this ad on my FB a couple of days ago, and started to pray that someone would do something FAST. I don't know the best thing, but I did have a puppy born w/livershunt---he wasn't given much a fighting chance, but he made it w/surgery & lots of love & care---for almost 17 yrs. So yes, I am hopeful always---what has one to lose? 
I am truly sorry for the loss of your precious son!


----------



## Summergirl73

I could not agree with you all more. While we don't know for certain what has been done for Baby, it does feel like maybe there are additional options if we were to all come up with the resources. While we are not individually wealthy by any means, a group effort could very well save this sweethearts life. Any ideas from the rescue pros about how we could go about finding out the details/options?


----------



## Madison's Mom

Summergirl73 said:


> I could not agree with you all more. While we don't know for certain what has been done for Baby, it does feel like maybe there are additional options if we were to all come up with the resources. While we are not individually wealthy by any means, a group effort could very well save this sweethearts life. Any ideas from the rescue pros about how we could go about finding out the details/options?


AMEN! :goodpost:


----------



## Noah

I just sent them another email saying that we all hope that Baby is getting the medical care that she needs and that we are all praying for her. Honestly, I don't think there is anything that we can do. The rescue doesn't respond to inquiries, there is no phone number and you can't go there without an appointment. After they didn't respond to our inquiries, it made me a bit uneasy. Why wouldn't they at least say thank you for the inquiry or write a short email? It made me wonder if they really ever had an intention of adopting her out. Sorry, but I am skeptical sometimes of people's motivations.


----------



## Summergirl73

Hmmm, Mary your post made me start wondering about this group after all. You all who are interested may want to do a quick Google search about this organization (you can find their name in my initial post - on that link anyway). There seems to be some VERY questionable allegations on the web about them. I don't want to slam them without knowing for sure, so I'll leave up to you all to do the quick Google search for yourselves  .


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy

Summergirl73 said:


> Hmmm, Mary your post made me start wondering about this group after all. You all who are interested may want to do a quick Google search about this organization (you can find their name in my initial post - on that link anyway). There seems to be some VERY questionable allegations on the web about them. I don't want to slam them without knowing for sure, so I'll leave up to you all to do the quick Google search for yourselves  .





Noah said:


> I just sent them another email saying that we all hope that Baby is getting the medical care that she needs and that we are all praying for her. Honestly, I don't think there is anything that we can do. The rescue doesn't respond to inquiries, there is no phone number and you can't go there without an appointment. After they didn't respond to our inquiries, it made me a bit uneasy. Why wouldn't they at least say thank you for the inquiry or write a short email? It made me wonder if they really ever had an intention of adopting her out. Sorry, but I am skeptical sometimes of people's motivations.


Wish there was something we can do. I don't think she is getting the care she needs. I have heard of a couple dogs with liver shunts that with surgery or special diets can live a couple good years. I don't think this rescue group has the necessary funds or experience with dogs with liver shunts.


----------



## Summergirl73

Ok, so I just took this one start further. I have SERIOUS reservations about this "rescue" organization. I telephoned a reputable shelter in that area and learned that there are quite a bit of questions regarding this particular "rescue". She said that they know that their rescue is clean and neat, the dogs are spayed/neutered, but there are indeed some questions about where these "pure breeds come from" and they are always pure breeds. I will leave it at that. Understand that I am not making allegations, merely repeating what I was just told. For this reason, I am choosing to not be affiliated with that particular "rescue".


----------



## michellerobison

I found these on the internet...

I thought it might be a puppy broker...


1- Ripoff Report | A1K9 Dog Rescue | Complaint Review: 577630


2- Ripoff Report | A1 K9 Rescue | Complaint Review: 440011

3- Ripoff Report | A1 K9 Rescue | Complaint Review: 838323

4- Can anyone validate that A1 K9 Rescue (www.a1k9rescue.com) is a valid rescue group and not a puppy mill? - Yahoo! Answers 


5- Pet Shelter Review - A place to review all North American Pet Shelters so that animals and potentional adoptees don't suffer!


A1 K9 Rescue







Address: 4939 John Thomas Rd. Ravenna, OH 44266







City: Ravenna







Province: OH







Country: USA







Phone: 330-358-7812???







Fax:







E-mail: [email protected][img]http://www.petshelterreview.com/images/trans.gif[/img]Website: A1 K9 Rescue


----------



## Noah

I just googled the reviews too. I did get a wierd feeling about this "rescue". It's so disgusting what people will do for money!


----------



## edelweiss

Well, that is pretty clear! Shame, shame, shame on them. Thank you Michelle for doing our homework! You rock.


----------



## Snowbody

Ugh!!! It's so disheartening when you really don't know which rescues to believe. This is so sickening. I'm assuming they must be brokers after reading the posts.


----------



## Summergirl73

It really is so frustrating. We let our hearts guide us, but it was a good lesson for me to do my research as well  .


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy

I'm at work so I can't really go through all the reviews. But I'm a bit confused what gain did they have by posting "baby" story? They weren't asking for donations or a fee for her adoption? Does "baby" even exist?


----------



## Summergirl73

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> I'm at work so I can't really go through all the reviews. But I'm a bit confused what gain did they have by posting "baby" story? They weren't asking for donations or a fee for her adoption? Does "baby" even exist?


I truly have no idea, but that is a very good question.


----------



## Noah

Who really knows why? It's possible Baby exists and she doesn't want to spend money on her, so she was trying to get rid of her OR the story is made up and she is trying to get traffic to her site. I sent an application and so did a lot of others. Maybe she thinks when Baby is "gone", I will buy another dog from her. 

What's interesting is she didn't respond at all to my application or email inquiry whether Baby could travel, but she did respond rather quickly to my email this morning. I emailed her that we were praying for Baby and she responded back to me within 2 hours. She emailed me that she thinks Baby's battle is coming to an end.

It's starting to seem fake to me or am I jaded?


----------



## Summergirl73

Wow, I'm so surprised you heard back from her Mary. I have no idea what to make of this. I hope that Baby does not exist...then the poor little one wouldn't be suffering. What a mess.


----------



## edelweiss

This was the telephone # for this "rescue" posted on the last report that Michelle listed, if someone wants to call. (330-358-7812???) I don't know if it is a real #. It does smack of deception so be careful.


----------



## michellerobison

Sounds like a bait and switch . They will try to talk you into another pup. Sick really sick.


----------



## LexiMom

Completely sad.. I just do not get people sometimes...


----------



## reanut1379

Ugh! I was so worried for this little girl, to now find out that she might not even exist! I guess it's a lesson learned. Make sure you do your homework about every "rescue"!


----------



## Snowbody

I'm so glad that we have AMA Rescue, SCMR and NCMR as Maltese rescues that we know and can trust. :thumbsup:


----------



## bonsmom

Ladies, what is the proper protocol for a situation like this?
I understand that this rescue may well not be a true rescue... but there may be a neglected, sick puppy that needs to be cared for. Is the moral thing to do everything possible to get her out of there and cared for, or is it better to do nothing at all because it may encourage perpetuation of the brokering? Truly curious about the answers.


----------



## michellerobison

OMG I just remembered we dealt with this person before. I had this nagging feeling it sounded all too familiar.... I ran across an old email and the address is the same,I clicked on te link, Snowball's page was gone but the page with /Betty and her babies,including "Baby" is on it,so it's the same person....

Remember Snowball...the puppy with the open fontonelle(sp)? We all got caught up in Snowball's plight and supposedly a neonatal nurse was going to take her,Snowball was doing well and then suddenly died....

It was two years ago, Jan 2110. I remember her having a video posted of Snowball playing with one of her kids,only at that time she was in Pennsylvania.


I just knew it sounded all too familiar....the woman's name was Angie. I remember now,I looked though old reciepts and I even donated!


----------



## Noah

michellerobison said:


> OMG I just remembered we dealt with this person before. I had this nagging feeling it sounded all too familiar.... I ran across an old email and the address is the same,I clicked on te link, Snowball's page was gone but the page with /Betty and her babies,including "Baby" is on it,so it's the same person....
> 
> Remember Snowball...the puppy with the open fontonelle(sp)? We all got caught up in Snowball's plight and supposedly a neonatal nurse was going to take her,Snowball was doing well and then suddenly died....
> 
> It was two years ago, Jan 2110. I remember her having a video posted of Snowball playing with one of her kids,only at that time she was in Pennsylvania.
> 
> 
> I just knew it sounded all too familiar....the woman's name was Angie. I remember now,I looked though old reciepts and I even donated!


Oh WOW! Yes, her name is Angie. That's how she signed her email to me. So, do you think she has sick puppies or she's making this stuff up?


----------



## michellerobison

I don't know. The puppy she had, Snowball ,the video , she looked small but not sick. It seemed that once it got down to "punt or pass" time, all the sudden the fluff died....
Keep watching on this one,I have a feelign it will happen again...

she didnt' put a viedo of this fluff Baby so I don't know... From the picture she didn't look sick, but it is hard to tell from a picture though...

I just kept having this weird feeling it sounded all to familiar and then it clicked an I went through old emails and found it. It's too old to be found in the SM search but if it was pinned, it might be found.

I really don't know if there is any Baby or ever was a Snowball. I just don't know...

If not,I think it needs to be looked into though,I'm not sure what the crime would be... She isn't asking for donations , only really high fees for adoptions and delivery...


----------



## Summergirl73

Sorry my delay in catching back up on this page. This tooth extraction is really a pain...who knew 1 tooth be could be so abnoxious? 

Anyway, this situation just gets more and more creepy. I hope that it is at the very least legit and that baby is real, but I must so I am truly having doubts.


----------



## LexiMom

If you donated and you do not believe it is a legit rescue or organization, there is a task for for internet fraud - and can be reported as cyber fraud - did anybody happen to print the web page or article?


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy

I check the website to see if there was an "Update" and there is nothing about Baby or her littermates. Only Betty is on the webpage.


----------



## michellerobison

I just checked and the entire page is gone....


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy

michellerobison said:


> I just checked and the entire page is gone....


Yes on petfinder its gone but the "rescues" website still has betty. That page use to have "updates" of baby

Maltese


----------



## LuvMalteseGirl

I found this on Baby...sooo sad 

UPDATE 3/12: I'm afraid Baby's suffering came to an end today as she passed away this afternoon after slipping into 
unconsciousness and having seizures while unresponsive. Thank you for your thoughts and prayers for this sweet baby 
and for following her progress. She is in a much better place now and is no longer sick. 

Here's the page it's on...Maltese


----------



## Sylie

:huh::crying:I thought when here page was gone that she had been adopted. Poor baby. I just hope that she finds more love at the rainbow bridge that she knew in life. Darling little girl, may you frolic happily there at the place in heaven where sweet little angels go.


----------



## michellerobison

I gotta wonder if there ever was a Baby. I remember all this sounding too familiar with Snowball,who was supposed to go with a neonatal nurse and then Snowball died... It just sounds too predictable. We'll have to see if another one that's desparately ill crops up on the site... I know rescues run into a higher than ordinary amount of ill fluffs but it's just too suspicious given the reviews and fraud postings I've seen on this group and how they don't seen to return answers to inquiries or phone calls or ever let anyone take the ill fluff? Just seems "odd".


----------



## Summergirl73

Michelle I agree. If so many of us wanted to get her the medical treatment she needed, why would they not respond to our pleas and emails? Seems quite odd. If Baby has moved on to the Rainbow Bridge, I pray that God holds her tight in His beautiful presence. ♥


----------

